# Autotrail Cheyenne 840D/Discover Leisure - Vehicle Battery



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Having purchased my current motorhome from Discover Leisure (Herne Bay) last year following an appalling experience at the hands of Brownhills (Canterbury), I am now beginning to wonder if I have jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire, given the recent closure of Herne Bay. To this day, Discover have not had the courtesy of informing me of their decision to leave me high and dry and have failed to respond to my e-mail correspondence!!
Throughout the time I have owned the Cheyenne (one year) I have continued to suffer problems with the vehicle battery draining despite having the vehicle permanently on mains supply. Discover Herne Bay have had the vehicle back several times but still the problem persists. 
Given that I am seemingly faced with a choice of driving all the way to Discover Weston (?) which I understand is my nearest dealership, I wonder if anyone can advise me of any company more local to me (near Ramsgate) who have 'experts' on Autotrail motorhomes or specifically the Sargent PSU. Although this work would normally be subject to 'Warranty' work, I am entirely happy to pay for the work in order to get this problem resolved.
I would really appreciate any advice or guidance available. Many thanks.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have just recently had a similar problem to you but not with your type of MH or Same dealer.

I had to get the problem resolved by a company that COULD solve the problem, I paid for the repair at a cost of £207, I also contacted Renault who were the suppliers of the base unit and they have kindly totally reimbursed me the full amount for the repair.

Maybe you could try phoning your dealer or agent and ask them the same question.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Battery*

Hi

My previous motorhome had it's engine battery tested and later replaced under warranty at the Fiat/Iveco dealer. The battery was flat within a couple of days of not being used.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

If you contact Ian in our workshop he will be able to advise your further, our telephone number is on our banner advert, top right of screen when it rotates round in sequence.


Peter


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Monkton, when you have the motorhome connected to the 230v supply do you alternate the battery charging? ie on the control panel the top left hand button is the power on button and the button next to it, directs the charge current to either the leisure battery or with it switched on (LED illuminated) the vehicle battery. 
The vehicle battery does discharge over a relatively short period, 2-4 weeks, so directing the charge current to this battery for a day or so every couple of weeks should counteract this discharge.

If you have any problems or i can help please send me a PM and i will ask someone to call you.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

